# Male or Female Pit???



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

We are avid dog lovers. And have 2 dogs all ready. Our 16 year old son wants a Pit and we all have agreed. We have found a local family with both parents on site. And they have beautiful pups. 

We are torn whether to get a male or a female. 

Ive been told by some people they can let there females roam free but have to kennel there males. 

We have a 4 year old an another baby on the way. We plan on taking the pup to the beach and always keeping the dog socialized with our dogs and others. As well as people. 

The pups we looked at all seemed cute and friendly the males were definatley more playful and more out going then the 2 females her were more submissive. Yet loved to snuggle as well. 

I'm just looking for advice on which would be the best Family pet. We will be planning on getting which ever one fixed as a puppy so no breading is in the future.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What are the genders of your current dogs? Opposite genders may have a better chance of living together peacefully, but you do run the risk of them not getting along either way. I chose a submissive female because I already had a more dominant, pushy male. It actually has now turned out as my female, who is very submissive with people, being the boss lady of the house with my male, lol. I think it's really up to you, just pick the pup that connects the best with your family.


----------



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

Female Alfa Chocolate lab. 
Male Min Pin. 

our upstairs neighbors have to old small dogs as well. Male and female.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If you already have one of both sex than just chose whichever pup you connect with. You are aware of the possibilities for dog aggression and that you may need to keep your dogs permanently separated at some point, right? That could be a lot to handle with 3 dogs and young children, but if you're up for it, all the power to ya.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

for pets, gotta love those females,
not saying there is any thing wrong with males,

i have 5 females, one is my house dog, and 7 males, and the males,

all try to be the 'alpha' but the females, yes they can be funny,
but those girls just want to be loved on.

another thing, i live at the beach, and i would never take one of mine over there,

they suffer, just to hot for them, the day starts out good, but before the day is over,

all they want is some shade.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I would enjoy the dogs you already have first. Pit bulls need tons or exercise and work to keep them calm living in small places and they may not get along with the two you already have due to the breeds dog aggression. Could you possibly crate and rotate?

Also would the pup have papers? Pet or not, Papers are important when it comes to pit bulls. Anyone can breed two dogs and say they are pit bulls, because the common person doesn't know what a pit bull really is; just what he media and extreme advocates call them. So make sure there is paper work attached to the pup if you plan on getting a pit bull. Otherwise, you could be getting a mutt. This is just a precaution to make sure you aren't getting lied to.

But honestly, I wouldn't get it with the two dogs you already have and the small dog up stairs. Something tells me he would be in the house a lot, in a small area and would need hours of work to keep him calm.


----------



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

we live in hawaii. So it really never gets over 85 degrees. 


We also have a large fenced yard with 7 foot Coral Rock walls. So has plenty of room to play and run. 

Yes papers are available if we want them. 

And the dogs upstairs are also family. We live in a two story home with 2 separate living areas.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Please be prepared to spend a lot of time on exercise! I have to walk my girl 4-6 miles every day, and she still needs a flirts pole work out plus more play time on top of that. My boy is fine with just the long walks, but that's only because he is older now. My two get along good, but they will start to scuffle if they have pent up energy. Plus there is no way I can expect my year old pup to stay calm around the kids if she doesn't get those hours worth of exercise. Oh and I should add that I have bull breed MUTTS at that.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Would you be willing to crate and rotate dogs if they prove they cannot get along?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend it if this is a gamebred APBT...those little dogs will be toast! If it is more an an AmStaff or Ambully by bloodlines then you have a little bit of a better chance of the little dogs being ok. 
You need to know WHAT breed/bloodlines this puppy is. Just because the papers say American Pit Bull Terrier doesn't make it one as both Amstaffs and AmBullies are often registered incorrectly, the way to know what you have is to look at bloodlines. 

Either way I would go with a submissive male since you have an alpha female. But if your 16 year old is willing to walk the dog multiple times a day and train it, and you are prepared for crating and rotating should aggression to other animals surface (you can not train this out) -- then go for it!


----------



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

Puppies are Razors Edge. 
Obviously If needed and they don't get along We will be willing to kennel or what not with the dogs. Just hoping if get from a puppy and they are all raised together it would be ok. We take walks all the time. The beach is a 100 yards from the house so we always take the dogs to the water to fetch or swim.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay so they are not APBT, the are American Bully.  You may have a little better luck with them getting along then. But there is still a small chance that they may not get along, not as big as if it was APBT though. And the papers may read APBT, but I assure you, Razors Edge is American Bully.


----------



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

short stocky and super friggen cute. LOL


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

To each their own.  lol. 

But yes those little stocky dogs are American Bullies.  You should post photos when you get the pup, if you do. Several people love American Bullies on this site. I personally just love puppies lol. I hope you find the information here helpful as well. And there are many here who will help you adjust to the bulldog world.


----------



## Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

yes been good. Shes super cute just have to wait a few days to go pick her up.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes definitely American Bully  can't wait to see pics because I love squishy puppies


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome! Just like people were saying you never know if a dog might decide one day it doesn't like another so as long as you are prepared for that, I wish you look and look forward to see some pictures. Just want to make sure you realize the American Bully is not a pit bull in the real sense of the breed. Some incorrectly classify pit bulls as a type of dog, not a breed. The American Bully is not an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello! Another local living in Hawaii here. Did you question the breeders about the parents of the dog and their temperments with other dogs, children or people? As a puppy, they will seem cute and friendly and you won't know how they will react until they are mature. Keep in mind that although your dog may be friendly with the dogs it is raised with that doesn't mean she will be friendly with all dogs. So be prepared to change your walking/beach routine if this happends. Besides that good luck and please post pics so we can see the pup.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Post some pic of the dog when you get it


----------

